# SvSIP: use your DS as a phone!



## Costello (Sep 12, 2007)

Download from our Download Center





 Visit official website.



Digg this story!


----------



## paOol (Sep 12, 2007)

is an SIP account free?


----------



## Costello (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know.
In France, one of the most popular ISPs provides a free SIP account in their default offer.
I don't know if other providers offer it in other countries...


----------



## Wuschmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Never heard about SIP! Where can I get it?!


----------



## nunofgs (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe voipbuster.com uses SIP. I saw on some forums the technicalities of it (settings, IP, usernames, etc).

*EDIT:* Yeah. Here we go:

http://www.voipbuster.com/en/sipp.html


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Sep 12, 2007)

More info on an SIP account would be useful. Cool homebrew nonetheless.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring

BANANA PHO-- *gets shot*

Will this work in the US? I've never heard of SIP accounts.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 13, 2007)

News just in: the DS can now do fucking everything. Someone make a spaghetti cooking app and I'm done, mmmmm.


----------



## WK416 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> News just in: the DS can now do fucking everything. Someone make a spaghetti cooking app and I'm done, mmmmm.


It prints money. That's all you need!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to follow Iwata and attack him with Hug.


----------



## peachydaisies (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, some information on SIP might help, I'm just learning about VOIP myself.


----------



## Costello (Sep 13, 2007)

alright, if you insist:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sip+t...G=Google+Search


----------



## mobad (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know how to get voipbuster to work with SvSIP I've already made an account, changed the config and I can dial a number but it just can't connect.


----------



## peachydaisies (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> alright, if you insist:
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sip+t...G=Google+Search



Eep, sorry for my ignorance. Lurking now. ;__;


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mobad @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Anyone know how to get voipbuster to work with SvSIP I've already made an account, changed the config and I can dial a number but it just can't connect.


Seconding this, I don't get how the settings match up.


----------



## Taras (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm guessing a lot of free SIP accounts are like Skype in that PC to PC calls are free. PC to landlines are a paid service. Therefore when testing, you have to call to a fellow geek. Feel free to advise me to STFU if this is incorrect.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

*DIGG IT!!!http://www.digg.com/gaming_news/Use..._Functioning_VoIP_App_for_the_DS_dubbed_SvSIP*http://www.digg.com/gaming_news/Use..._Functioning_VoIP_App_for_the_DS_dubbed_SvSIP


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

does anyone know how to get this to work...


----------



## subb (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried it out and it worked, I used voip stunt, which is the same is voip buster, the same company has many different names. 

If you have a voipbuster account just replace

all the information is here: http://www.voipbuster.com/en/sipp.html
--------------------
# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
--id sip:sip.VoipStunt.com

# Set the URL of registrar server (e.g.: sip:example.com)
--registrar sip:sip.VoipStunt.com


--domain sip.VoipStunt.com

# Set realm (note: wildcard is now accepted) (e.g.: example.com)
--realm sip.VoipStunt.com

# Set authentication username
--username user

# Set authentication password
--password pw

# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 


# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

---------------

When you want to make an outgoing call dial 001

eg 0013215551234
area code 321 number 555 1234


and --contact  is my computer information

G being my user name and 192.168.1.100 being my computer's LAN IP address 5060 is the port number for voipstunt/voipbuster it's listed in on the page linked above.


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

awwwww sweet, thanks subb.  it's nice, volume needs to be upped a lot and it's a little buggy, but overall functional.


----------



## M3LV1N (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody get it working with skype?


----------



## gordillo (Sep 13, 2007)

NVM finally sinked in got it now


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 13, 2007)

Iphone eat your heart out.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 13, 2007)

uhh.. how u work dis thing
questions:
is dis free??
can be use in canada BC


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

two steps.  

1) make a sip account (i used www.voipbuster.com).
2) edit the config according to subb's instructions above

you're good to go.  remember when dialing you need to include the country codes (USA is 0111 followed by area code, then number)


this program would benefit with a phone book (sync with dsorganize?) and automatic country codes.  i'm sure they're in the works in one form or another.


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

it will be free depending on the service (please suggest good ones).  i think voipbuster has a limited free period, but i'm not sure.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 13, 2007)

so can i call in canada?


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

it depends on the sip provider (look up voipbuster, they have a free period, i don't know the details, you have to figure that out)


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 13, 2007)

cant seem to get this to work. I get this black screen with white texts.


----------



## M3LV1N (Sep 13, 2007)

I keep getting disconnected when trying to make a call. Canada's country code is the same as US' no?


----------



## id242 (Sep 13, 2007)

How does this rate with DSiP? (VoiP for the DS)
http://www.scenenews.info/dsip/index.php


----------



## iwakura (Sep 13, 2007)

yes, it is limited free dialing with voicebuster. its 60 min i believe.
if anyone finds a permanent free provider, please let us know! i sort of doubt there is though...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 13, 2007)

omg how awesome is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has anyone confirmed it works?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(tetsuya @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> cant seem to get this to work. I get this black screen with white texts.


thats normal, you're supposed to get a picture resembling a phone on the bottom screen, did you copy all 3 files to a folder called svsip?


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 13, 2007)

yes I did copy the 3 files.
Here are some of the weird text messege
22:01:16.000 arm9_wifi.c ip address 192.168.1.5
22:01:16.000 os_core_nds.c pjlib 0.7.0-trunk for NDS initialized
etc
etc
etc.....
*Edit* - just found out what the problem was. The files cant be in the root but has to be in the folder svsip.


----------



## Tsuchy (Sep 13, 2007)

This is hella cool program xD


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting it working with a free voipbuster account. It's kind of confusing. Do I have to have the voipbuster client running on my pc while I'm trying to use this?


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 13, 2007)

https://secure.dns-hosting.info/quickRegister.phtml

i'm going to test it now


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I'm having trouble getting it working with a free voipbuster account. It's kind of confusing. Do I have to have the voipbuster client running on my pc while I'm trying to use this?


What kind of problem? No the app doesn't need to be running on the pc.


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

i think it has to do with this line, what is this line for?

# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 

but i change  the G and the IP to my user name and the IP of my computer, but what is this needed for?


----------



## blah11 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(M3LV1N @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I keep getting disconnected when trying to make a call. Canada's country code is the same as US' no?



I am getting disconnected too, after all the end of packet stuff.

Canada DOES also use 001 but I don't know why this ain't working.


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

perhaps someone that has it working can create a very detailed step by step for us that are having problems


----------



## Kamgusta (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(id242 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> How does this rate with DSiP? (VoiP for the DS)
> http://www.scenenews.info/dsip/index.php


This is one works.


----------



## zone97 (Sep 13, 2007)

Does this work on the R4, I tried it patched and unpatched I just get 2 black screens? I did put the 3 files in the root of the card under the svsip folder.


----------



## Ryjuu (Sep 13, 2007)

I can get the prog work but I can't make a call it keep saying: You make an invalid call, make sure you start with : 00 and then your country number followed by je subscriber number

I live in the Netherlands so country number is 31 what will makes it 0031 but what the hell is subscriber number?

by the way Im using voipbuster


----------



## myclock (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> https://secure.dns-hosting.info/quickRegister.phtml
> 
> i'm going to test it now



anyone else tested with this? its worldwide and its free. cant find how much your limited to.


----------



## dualscreenman (Sep 13, 2007)

That service works on my computer, but I'm not able to test it on my DS as of now.


----------



## myclock (Sep 13, 2007)

ahh ok. dam i dno how to set this thing up.. too much mumbo jumbo for me


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Ryjuu @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I can get the prog work but I can't make a call it keep saying: You make an invalid call, make sure you start with : 00 and then your country number followed by je subscriber number
> 
> I live in the Netherlands so country number is 31 what will makes it 0031 but what the hell is subscriber number?
> 
> by the way Im using voipbuster



073-1234567 will become 003173-1234567


----------



## superrob (Sep 13, 2007)

Well this program seems to rock ;S
But im so sad im not having a Premium Adphone anymore


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> i think it has to do with this line, what is this line for?
> 
> # Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
> # (e.g.: )
> ...



use the ip of your ds not your computer. if unknown use manual ip instead of dhcp server.


----------



## superrob (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!! Thats all i have too say!
It works with VoipBuster ^^


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

it works now, i was trying from my work and their firewall must block the port that is needed. It works great from my home connection. However i placed a call from here (US) to canada and I could hear him fine but he could not hear me it was cutting out too bad.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 13, 2007)

Aw Voipbuster doesn't do free calls to the UK, anyone know of one that does?


----------



## superrob (Sep 13, 2007)

Donno if http://www.plugndial.com/ works.


----------



## Ryjuu (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(capt.fruitcake @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ryjuu @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can get the prog work but I can't make a call it keep saying: You make an invalid call, make sure you start with : 00 and then your country number followed by je subscriber number
> ...



Thanks dude, it is working now


----------



## stonefry (Sep 13, 2007)

Somebody asked how to get this to work on R4, but nobody answered. Anybody got it working? I just get 2 black screens and flashing light using v1.11.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 13, 2007)

hmm i thot that the DS had a REALLY crappy mic. Evidently its good enough for phone calls or im wrong.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> hmm i thot that the DS had a REALLY crappy mic. Evidently its good enough for phone calls or im wrong.



I thought it was good enough when I used it to chat with my friend over Pokemon wifi.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Sep 13, 2007)

So basically.. With this homebrew we can call anyone from everywhere in the world without paying a thing ? Even mobiles or only house phones ?

Please could someone do a little introduction to the program, and make a little tutorial on how to do everything ?


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

this homebrew gives access to a sip account.  different places offer sip accounts with different offers (free SIP to SIP, free period for new users to call real phones, etc.).  most charge you for certain calls.  so basically you set up your sip account online via whatever service you want (try voipbuster, it works, though it's a 60min of all time trial).  then look for the post on the config file and follow it.

for the ip, you need to use the router ip (usually 192.168.1.100 or seomthing)

so yes, you can used this to call anyone.  is it free?  that depends on the provider.


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(stonefry @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Somebody asked how to get this to work on R4, but nobody answered. Anybody got it working? I just get 2 black screens and flashing light using v1.11.


mine works on r4 fine


----------



## dualscreenman (Sep 13, 2007)

R4 is the same as M3 Simply, and the author said he tested it on an M3. :/


----------



## Ryjuu (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(stonefry @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Somebody asked how to get this to work on R4, but nobody answered. Anybody got it working? I just get 2 black screens and flashing light using v1.11.



Yeah i got it work, the only thing you must do is DLDI patch it.
There for I used the program DLDIrc, you only have to setup that it must patch to r4ds while installing the prog, then after installing you just right click on the svsip.nds file and patch it.

The next thing you do is copy the patched sip.nds into the root of the microsd 
then you copy the folder ''svsip'' which contains the 2 files: config and dsip also to the root of the microsd

Make sure you dont placed the sip.NDS inside the 'svsip' folder or else it won't work

Just start the svsip.NDS file as you start a game (make sure your NDS already have the good WiFi-settings, if not just start a regular wifi game to config that)

If ya done everything alright it should work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




--------------------------------------------------------------------

For the peoples who don't know how to setup the config.txt in the svsip folder, here is the config for voipbuster users, the only thing you have to do is fill in the username and pass without the quotes also i think that everyones local IP is the same so you don't have to change it at all:

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
--id sip:sip.voipbuster.com

# Set the URL of registrar server (e.g.: sip:example.com)
--registrar sip:sip.voipbuster.com


--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set realm (note: wildcard is now accepted) (e.g.: example.com)
--realm sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username ''fill in usrname''

# Set authentication password
--password ''fill in password''

# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 


# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800


----------



## stonefry (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Ryjuu @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Yeah i got it work, the only thing you must do is DLDI patch it.
> There for I used the program DLDIrc, you only have to setup that it must patch to r4ds while installing the prog, then after installing you just right click on the svsip.nds file and patch it.



OK, I thought v1.11 did on the fly patching so I didn't even try it. Thanks.

-stonefry


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Sep 13, 2007)

Woot got it working.


----------



## Volsfan91 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone want to give this a try?

http://www.wifi.com.ar/english/voip/


----------



## Alteran (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there any way to dial other SIPs?


----------



## blah11 (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried it in the middle last night and it just didn't work. Today I tried it just for the hell of it and it worked!

There's some lagging for the call receiver but still is one neat program.


----------



## superrob (Sep 13, 2007)

VoIPBuster.com is nice for this use.
300 Free mins every 7 days.
And the best its all free in Denmark


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

300 every 7 days?  where does it say that


----------



## superrob (Sep 13, 2007)

Og sry!
Ive missed the some text.
Its 1 Hour off free talk time.
But who says you dont just create a new account


----------



## notnarb (Sep 13, 2007)

one cant help but wonder where the call comes from, if the voipbuster server is in Africa, making it 60.99/minute (US moneys) for whoever you call, i'm gonna shit my pants laughing, then I'll use it for evil >


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

um...does it work that way?  i wouldn't think so...  but i'm not versed in voip stuff


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok what the hell do you do when a white screen comes up?


----------



## diegoa1 (Sep 13, 2007)

ok i have voipbuster working on my computer, and can place calls. but i can't get this to work. i've opened the port in my router, using 192.168.1.1, i used Ryjuu's guide and input my info. vsip takes about 30 seconds just to start on my m3 simply, then it displays the time and "arm9_wifi.c cannot connect" i try to make a call and after a few seconds it says "call.c Call 0 state=DISCONNCTD Error making call" can anyone give me some help? this should be working, right?


----------



## HardDisk (Sep 13, 2007)

Just downloaded the zip, made a folder in root called svsip and copied the three files.  edited config as mentioned earlier, called my mom in the states.  I'm in Egypt, woot!


----------



## bobrules (Sep 13, 2007)

Use someone elses Wifi, call someone for 2 hours charged!


----------



## 7 ® å ð e (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure if someone has any idea whats wrong here.

-- M3 Perfect Lite
-- Kingston 2GB MicroSD

I tried it a couple of time and it booted but failed to connect. Later on I tried again and now all I get is 2 black screens and the flashing wifi light on the nds.

Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## lexxlexx (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(7 ® å ð e @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Not sure if someone has any idea whats wrong here.
> 
> -- M3 Perfect Lite
> -- Kingston 2GB MicroSD
> ...




and i have the same problem on M3 Perfect Lite


----------



## yooeee (Sep 13, 2007)

why don't you post your config file, that's where the main problem will always be.


----------



## lexxlexx (Sep 13, 2007)

svsip just updated and config now have only three parameteres 

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain XXXX

# Set authentication username
--username XXXXX

# Set authentication password
--password XXXXX

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800



new version is here http://libw11.free.fr/svsip/downloads/svsip.20070914.zip


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 13, 2007)

these damn programs i couldn't put a picture of the screen where you can't do anything, so here is the text info instead.






# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
--id sip:[email protected]

# Set the URL of registrar server (e.g.: sip:2007)
--registrar sip:example.com


--domain example.com

# Set realm (note: wildcard is now accepted) (e.g.: example.com)
--realm example.com

# Set authentication username
--username username

# Set authentication password
--password pwd

# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 


# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800


----------



## gixxaman (Sep 14, 2007)

On a G6 lite would i just patch it then copy the 3 files over to the root folder?


----------



## Krnz (Sep 14, 2007)

R4DS, patched the nds, installed nds to root, copied over folder with configured config...boots up to 2 black screens with green light blinking.

Any clue how to fix it? I already have a subscription to voipbuster, so I know my settings work.


Edit : I also tried with the nds in the folder but no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





More troubleshooting :

R4DS
1GB Kingston Jap

Non patched nds = boots to 2 black screens, steady green light
patched nds = boots to 2 black screens, green light blinking


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Krnz @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> R4DS, patched the nds, installed nds to root, copied over folder with configured config...boots up to 2 black screens with green light blinking.
> 
> Any clue how to fix it? I already have a subscription to voipbuster, so I know my settings work.


on the download instructions it says pretty clearly to put the 3 files into the svsip directory


----------



## lexxlexx (Sep 14, 2007)

i have 2 black screens with green light blinking on m3 lite how fix problem?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lexxlexx @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> svsip just updated and config now have only three parameteres
> 
> # This is a comment in the config file.
> 
> ...


isnt working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, old version was


----------



## lexxlexx (Sep 14, 2007)

notnarb you have black screen or what?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Krnz @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> R4DS, patched the nds, installed nds to root, copied over folder with configured config...boots up to 2 black screens with green light blinking.
> 
> Any clue how to fix it? I already have a subscription to voipbuster, so I know my settings work.
> 
> ...



are all 3 files (the pic, the file, the txt) in the svsip? I have the exact same thing as the first guy ^ (r4 + 1g kingston) and its opening for me fine (although I wish the new version that doesn't need an IP would connect)


----------



## Krnz (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, all 3 are in the same folder, I've tried both versions now, patched, unpatched, you name it, 2 black screens, wifi works OK in mario kart.


----------



## lookout (Sep 14, 2007)

No Free Call for UK :/


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Krnz @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Yep, all 3 are in the same folder, I've tried both versions now, patched, unpatched, you name it, 2 black screens, wifi works OK in mario kart.


have you used any other homebrew wifi?


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 14, 2007)

This app is really awesome...having so much fun with it. XD


----------



## lookout (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This app is really awesome...having so much fun with it. XD



now you can do Fonejacker


----------



## Krnz (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you are onto something, my wifi works fine in Mario Kart, but when I try with a homebrew game (blubb) it won't connect.


----------



## Krnz (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I figured it out, its the wireless settings, when I have encryption enabled, the app does not work.

I turned it off, reconfigured my wireless and it works fine!

I won't leave my AP open though


----------



## perkele (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Krnz @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I think you are onto something, my wifi works fine in Mario Kart, but when I try with a homebrew game (blubb) it won't connect.


I"ve got the same problems when using an NDS Lite, my phat didn't have these problems.
Even in wifilib_test my Lite doesn't see my wifi router (Speedyouch 716v5), but my phat did see it using the same R4DS.


----------



## diegoa1 (Sep 14, 2007)

works on phat here, NADA on the lite. sucks, i was gonna walk around with my faux iphone haha


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a little confused, is voipbuster free or not?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I'm a little confused, is voipbuster free or not?


free for 90 days or 1 hour of total call time, then you just make another account and you get another hour call time / 90 days


----------



## diegoa1 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I'm a little confused, is voipbuster free or not?



i got a certain amount of free trial calls, now it's asking me to buy credit.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Do I need the voipbuster application running for it to work? It just gives me a "disconnected". I'm dialing 001+1+area code+phone number.


----------



## d33t (Sep 14, 2007)

SIPPhone.com / gizmoproject.com is a sip provider. I've been using them for a couple years now and I'm quite happy with their service. I'm guessing most of you are looking for free calls though; can't help you there. SIPPhone does offer a $0.25 credit for signing up though.

FYI, SIP is similar to Skype, but it's a free and open protocol using freely available codecs. Most VoIP phone systems use either SIP or IAX.... or a combination of both. 

Awesome app, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## diegoa1 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Do I need the voipbuster application running for it to work? It just gives me a "disconnected". I'm dialing 001+1+area code+phone number.



try it again without that extra "1" after "001" ex. 001-xxx-xxx-xxxx

and no, you don't need the app running, actually that might stop it from working, i haven't tried though


----------



## animex (Sep 14, 2007)

just tried it calling in canada. it works! wow awesome!!!


----------



## Ansantari (Sep 14, 2007)

I am using voipbuster and I have the config.txt file setup like so
>>>>

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
--id sip:sip.voipbuster.com

# Set the URL of registrar server (e.g.: sip:example.com)
--registrar sip:sip.voipbuster.com


--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set realm (note: wildcard is now accepted) (e.g.: example.com)
--realm sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username usr

# Set authentication password
--password pswd
# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 


# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

>>>>>

192.168.0.1 is the address of my router.

I am dial 001 709 *** **** in Canada.

How did you get yours to work in Canada...actually how did anyone get theirs to work?

At the end of dialing I get

State=DISCONNECTED


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(animex @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> just tried it calling in canada. it works! wow awesome!!!



tell me what excatly u did???


----------



## Fisban (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the same problem as other with the solid green light and two blank screens with an R4 1Gb.  The solutions was to get the new version of the file and to update the R4 firmware.  The following is the steps i took to get it working.

Working files:
SvSip - Sept 14th 2007 Release
R4 v1.10 kernel

Put all three svsip files in folder called svsip off the root
config:

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username USR

# Set authentication password
--password PSW

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800


----------



## m3rox (Sep 14, 2007)

this is awesome, I just called my house, though nobody could hear me.  The coder needs to fix the volume on the mic, other than that the program works like a charm


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Fisban @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I had the same problem as other with the solid green light and two blank screens with an R4 1Gb.Â The solutions was to get the new version of the file and to update the R4 firmware.Â The following is the steps i took to get it working.
> 
> Working files:
> SvSip - Sept 14th 2007 Release
> R4 v1.10 kernel


so will this not work with r4 kernel 1.11??


----------



## yooeee (Sep 14, 2007)

R4 1.11 is fine.  it should work on all R4s, and i'm assuming that this applies to M3s as well.


----------



## tjfear (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone got this working on a CycloDS Evolution???

I confirmed my wireless is working with MarioKart DS.

When I run SvSip i just get a black screen and a flashing green light...


I downloaded the 14th release, but I know some have said the old config.txt works better???

I signed up with Voipbuster too, so I'm not sure how to get this working...


----------



## notnarb (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesn't being DLDI compatible almost guarantee it'll work with anything dldi compatible (which this does)?

edit: @tjfear: This has been stated several times in the thread but did you copy the 3 items into a svsip folder in the root?


----------



## tjfear (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> edit: @tjfear: This has been stated several times in the thread but did you copy the 3 items into a svsip folder in the root?




Yes I did.  As soon as I load the Evo, there's a folder with SvSip with everything inside.


----------



## yooeee (Sep 14, 2007)

when i first switch to the newest version it got stuck on the black screen and blinking green light.  i power cycled my router b/c i noticed my laptop was having wireless connection problems.  after that it connected fine, so i'm thinking the hanging black screen and blinking green is it trying to connect to your router.  this is just a guess though.

i have an r4 btw


----------



## Tsuchy (Sep 14, 2007)

PRANK CALLING FTW xD!!


----------



## masterzero (Sep 14, 2007)

guys anyone can post an m3 simply patched  file? i always get black screens n.n


----------



## frankbutcher28 (Sep 14, 2007)

For anyone in the UK wanting free UK Landlines and free calls to lots of other countries do the following;

GETTING A SIP ACCOUNT

Go to: http://www.voipcheap.com/en/index.html.
Download and install the software then create an account from within the software.

SETTING UP SvSIP

Get the latest release of SvSIP http://libw11.free.fr/svsip/downloads/svsip.20070914.zip and unzip.
Open config.txt and change the details. For the below example, lets say the voipcheap.com username is donny223 and the password is pass3455



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> # This is a comment in the config file.
> 
> # Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
> --domain *sip.voipcheap.com*
> ...



MAKING A CALL

The example below will call the UK landline number 0207 123 4567. This is a made up number so don't try calling it.

Run SvSIP.
For a UK call, use the dialling code 0044 followed by the number your calling with first digit (which is a zero) removed.
Example 00442071234567 then press the green call button. Job done.

------------------------------------------------------------

Now I just need to find a SIP service that does free UK mobile calls,
Frank


----------



## Aliogiu (Sep 14, 2007)

Help!

I follow your instruction but i can't use svsip

I have R4 and microsd 1gb, when I launch svsip I get a black screens and the green led of ds blinking

thank you


----------



## d3x (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone gotten this working with sipphone/gizmo? The info they provide for using other software/devices is listed here: http://support.sipphone.com/?_a=knowledgeb...ondetails&_i=19

I have tried doing my best "guesses", and I seem to be making a connection, however I cannot dial out/in. I've of course made the needed forwarding of ports on my firewall.

For instance, what do you think should be set on --id for sipphone?


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(tjfear @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Has anyone got this working on a CycloDS Evolution???
> 
> I confirmed my wireless is working with MarioKart DS.
> 
> ...


Works fine with CycloDSEvo.

And you NEED to wait a little bit becurse it shows a message first after its connected!


----------



## 7 ® å ð e (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm I seem to have gotten the newer version working with the...

==M3 Perfect Lite

2 Black screens seems to have to do with your connection settings. What I did was.

Powered down my...

=Router
=Modem
=PC

Then I repaired the wireless connection in Windows and everything works fine I called my house but we dont accept Private Calls


----------



## Big Lou (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a video tutorial for those who still cannot get it to work.

Youtube


----------



## funknjunk (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Big Lou @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Here is a video tutorial for those who still cannot get it to work.
> 
> Youtube




Dude NICE! Thanks I'll Give it a shot.


----------



## dutran (Sep 14, 2007)

im gettings a problem( wifi works fine): 

19.42:53.000 sip_transport. transport manager created.
assertion "status == 0" failed: file "g:/samuel/sources/c/pjproject-svn/pjsip/src/pjsua-lib/pjsua_core.c" , line 588

*edit* nvm it works,, uninstall and installed


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm having the same problem as a few other users here and I don't really know what I should fix.
Well I followed the Youtube video because I am also using VoipBuster, I edited my config to his settings, along with my Username and password for VoipBuster. When I go to make a call, I get the disconnected message right away.

Here is my info, any help is appreciated:

Folder on root with config, and picture inside.
svsip.nds is on the root of the card.
Using M3 SD Slim, and the .nds file has been patched already.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> # This is a comment in the config file.
> 
> # Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
> --id sip:sip.voipbuster.com
> ...



Anyone have any suggestions as to why I disconnected as soon as my call has been made? I have the port open on my router aswell.


----------



## masterzero (Sep 14, 2007)

someone help ? the homebrew cant connect to my AP , im using a nintendo connector configured t o be a standar AP , what im doing wrong¿


----------



## Big Lou (Sep 14, 2007)

@HopOnRocks:

The only thing you didn't mention is if you forwarded port 5060.  You must do that.  If you already have, the only other thing I can think of is your Wireless isn't working with it (can you connect to other online homebrew apps?) or the local IP is not correct.

In order to find out the local IP of your networkd, go into your router's settings and find what it's IP is.  Don't set the IP of the computer you are using or your DS.  It must be your base IP of your network.

@masterzero

It is to my understanding that the Nintendo USB adapter does not work with online homebrew applications.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 14, 2007)

Works great just need a free to landline and mobile calles server and a phonebook included in it.


----------



## 7 ® å ð e (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Big Lou @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> @masterzero
> 
> It is to my understanding that the Nintendo USB adapter does not work with online homebrew applications.Â Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



I'm currently using the Official Nintendo Wifi Adapter and it works fine for homebrew.(Set up as a AP)


----------



## animex (Sep 14, 2007)

does anyone know if voipbuster gives you a phone number?


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont think they give you one...
It shows up as pivate number.
And the program isint made for incomming calls i think!


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Big Lou @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> @HopOnRocks:
> 
> The only thing you didn't mention is if you forwarded port 5060.Â You must do that.Â If you already have, the only other thing I can think of is your Wireless isn't working with it (can you connect to other online homebrew apps?) or the local IP is not correct.
> 
> In order to find out the local IP of your networkd, go into your router's settings and find what it's IP is.Â Don't set the IP of the computer you are using or your DS.Â It must be your base IP of your network.


I know my DS Wifi settings are working, I just joined a game in Mario Kart DS. And I know that I have the correct IP for the router.

How exactly can I forward a port? When I go to my router settings I have already setup a application for DS. With the trigger point and public port being 5060. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Big Lou @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Here is a video tutorial for those who still cannot get it to work.
> 
> Youtube


Wonderful Video Tutorial!

Set it all up using this video alone and works great!

However, *I skipped the Port Forwarding step and it still ran perfect!* (I'm guessing not all routers work this way... I used a *Linksys WRT54G*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great app, saves an assload on calls to your long distance buddies, and nothing beats showing it off to all your friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good stuff!


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 14, 2007)

if you can get this to work with gizmo and got a grand central account from google you can at least get free incoming. since google can foward all the land line calls to your gizmo for free I believe.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 14, 2007)

This program works great. R4 v1.11


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 15, 2007)

after figuring out how dis works...how do u make a call in canada BC


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

anyone got this working for voipwise.com


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 15, 2007)

This program is bullcrap, and a waste of time like alot of aps for the ds mainly cause of the lack of info to come with it. I mean it would be nice if the people who make these things though about problems that someone might run into, and a trouble shotting section couldn't hurt emu have them why not these.....make it universal for everyone to understand not just for the nerds out there.


----------



## sanchoquo (Sep 15, 2007)

Just set myself up with voipcheap, and copied the settings exactly, apart from putting my user info into the file, 
I can dial out from the voipcheap program, but cannot dial out from my
DS I have a linksys router, its fairly old now and im not sure if i need to set up the port 6050 to be open or not, I also dont know how to do this , all i get is disconnected
anyone know what im doing wrong?


----------



## PBC (Sep 15, 2007)

I had problems with this....but only until i used voipbuster.com. So i recommend using that site to get an account. ITS FREE (tried acouple other accounts only this seemed to work)

Well first the link offered on GBAtemp is to an slightly outdated version of the app. Go get the new one at the official site.

http://libw11.free.fr/svsip/index.html

Then download... YOU MUST DO THESE THINGs

A. Unzip and keep in the SVSip folder
B. Go into that folder and edit the config. It should be simpler then the earlier config. 
Domain - sip.voipbuster.com
Name in Name (--username PBCar) and PW in PW fields. 
C. DLDI patch your file to the cart you are using (not explaining DLDI)
D. Place the SVSIP folder in the ROOT (first folder) of your cart. 

Everything should be good after that. Worked for me, unflashed DS lite  using ez5 in the US.


----------



## sanchoquo (Sep 15, 2007)

Aha, I sorted it all out, Free uk landline calls! 
honestly this is the most use my DS Lite has been for a long time
and to the guy saying its bullcrap, if your not prepared to spend a little time trying to get it working with your setup then thats fine, but theres no need to bad mouth the developer, its obvious that he has put a pile of work into it, if you feel you could do better then why not offer to write up some 'documentation' for it,

as far as I can see, anyone with some common sense and a little spare time can get this running.


----------



## yooeee (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This program is bullcrap, and a waste of time like alot of aps for the ds mainly cause of the lack of info to come with it. I mean it would be nice if the people who make these things though about problems that someone might run into, and a trouble shotting section couldn't hurt emu have them why not these.....make it universal for everyone to understand not just for the nerds out there.




first of all, chill out, this is this guy's first release, and once it gets more finalized it will have documentation.  there's no point of documenting if the program isn't final yet, there are still plenty of bugs to be worked out.  second, take ten minutes to read previous posts before spending time ranting about how something sucks because you can't figure it out.  even if you did, you have no right to rant like this.  ranting isn't going to help or motivate anyone to help you.  this program does work.  people actually spent time on this thread explaining how to use it, even using youtube.  if you can't figure it out, then wait a couple weeks for newer versions to be released that are more streamlined.  man for all we know, your router could be the problem and it may not be the coder's fault at all.  i can't believe how you can say ANYTHING bad to a person who brought this ability to DS (homebrew).  clearly it's your problem and not his.  is he trying to make money off you?  man see how bad ranting is, it's contagious.  ok i'm done, i hope you get the point.


----------



## becker2384 (Sep 15, 2007)

combination hooka-coffee maker, also makes juliene fries!  This thing will do everything.  Watch your daughters!


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This program is bullcrap, and a waste of time like alot of aps for the ds mainly cause of the lack of info to come with it. I mean it would be nice if the people who make these things though about problems that someone might run into, and a trouble shotting section couldn't hurt emu have them why not these.....make it universal for everyone to understand not just for the nerds out there.
> ...


He speaks the truth, he now has the respect of gigerm.


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 15, 2007)

damn, I wanted to bash at that dude after a few more attempts at making this thing work but yooeee beat me to it. 

so far I've spent just about 2 nights trying to make this thing work, yea the instructions are pretty simply just fill in the questions run and thats about it, the video was a great addition, thanks. I didn't even know I had to add 00 before a number. 

I'm assuming my problem is with my router I am using an old BEFW11S4 with  1.50.14 firmware.  if anyone else is using the same and has managed to make it work let me know.

for me the program is making an actual connection to the router, so I do manage to see the dialpad. I even get to dial, all of a sudden a bunch of stuff starts scrolling down. it looks like its trying different protocols or something, then it just disconnects. I don't believe an actuall connection to the sip server was made. 

btw nerds will always get first dibs, at least for stuff like this. Were the ones that test out the bugs and help out in with the code to make it easier for the jocks to play with our toys. or whatever.

I rant, therefore I rant....


----------



## Rudi Rastelli (Sep 15, 2007)

Hallo...

Tried to get "svsip" working with my "1und1"-sip-acount... but it doesn't work for me.
It says "Calling..." then, after a few seconds "disconnected"  :'( 
I typ in my normal phone-number (0049xxxxxxxxxxx) but it doesn't ring.
Port 5060 (and others tested as well) forwarded to my DS-IP. Tried different things in the last 2 nights to get it working... but no luck.

On the other hand the test-version of the other DS-Voip-Project (dsip) is working fine with the same acount-data (not that you can talk there, but its ringing my phone) and without forwarding any ports. 
Author of "dsip" released the source code... so maybe it is worth a look for the developer of "svsip".
My router is a Fritzbox7050WlanFon (has built-in Voip-Functionality)

And maybe here's another 1und1-user from Germany to help me setting it up.

Regards

Rudi


----------



## pasc (Sep 15, 2007)

I used a free Voipstuntaccount and called my number 0049xxxxxxxxxxxxxx and it said something like sorry, but you need to call a 0049 before your won code and telephone number or something... I don't know why it is like this, but I made a Voipstunt account and in my config I used Voipbuster instead, but still, it called, but didn't ring.


----------



## superrob (Sep 15, 2007)

Well VoipStunt is the same as VoipBuster ;P


----------



## superrob (Sep 15, 2007)

Could someone please make a config for nadiz.com?


----------



## hyperz69 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am trying to get it to work with my internetcalls.com account. It's the same company as voipbuster. Problem is once it's all connected.. dialing any number leads to a pause then disconnect. The ports are all good and tried 00 and just local as well. Is this a program bug or am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## PBC (Sep 15, 2007)

I've tried about 3-4 different SIP accounts now.

Nadiz.com - Didnt work for me 
antisip - Didnt work for me


VOIPbuster is the only one that has worked.


----------



## Fulcaire (Sep 15, 2007)

wtf. i call my cell phone but like  my cell phone doesn't ring and some girl picks up..

i live in the US,california.
i called

001714XXXxxxx
001 = US?
714 = area code
XXX = first 3 numbers
xxxx = last 4 numbers.
i dialed it like that and some girl picked up when i have my cell phone right here..


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 15, 2007)

I personally keep getting this message flashing around whenever I try to make a call


```
Contact: Âsip:[email protected]:5060

Call-ID: ffff0000000005ff8a4374

Cseq: 1658550643 INVITE

Server: (Very nice Sip Registrar/Proxy Server)

Allow: ACK, BYE, CANCEL, INVITE, REGISTER, OPTIONS, INFO

WWW-Authenticate: Digest realm="sip.voipbuster.com", nonce="453109515", algorith=MD5

Content-Length: 0



--end of packet.
```

This keeps rotating when making a call, with the only change I notice being the Cseg going down the Allow list.

then I just get a call.c call disconnected message. 

if i wanna try again I have to press the hangup button and redial the number


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

Im gunna try getting nadiz to work.

*edit*: found out they wont let you call out if your not in the same country as them......


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 15, 2007)

Does VOIPBUSTER have a monthly fee? Does the program terminate after 60 minutes or anything?


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Does VOIPBUSTER have a monthly fee? Does the program terminate after 60 minutes or anything?


you get 10minutes of free calling then you have to pay to call landlines.


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 15, 2007)

are there any homebrew that would allow me to edit the config file from within the ds itself? im kinda tired of switching my microsd between the computer and the ds itself, plus im scared i might damage the card at some point in the transfer.


----------



## narutoblaze (Sep 15, 2007)

Ermm a noob question. Do you need a wireless router to run this and any other online based homebrew application for ur nds?

I have a Nintendo Wi-fi connector would that work too?


----------



## captain^k (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mdsanta @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> im scared i might damage the card at some point in the transfer



Why not run DSFTP, then you can make the changes from your PC via the network


----------



## superrob (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mdsanta @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> are there any homebrew that would allow me to edit the config file from within the ds itself? im kinda tired of switching my microsd between the computer and the ds itself, plus im scared i might damage the card at some point in the transfer.


DsOrganize


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 15, 2007)

I made a new skin :






Download it and replace the dsip.png file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some ideas look :
http://images.google.fr/images?q=dialpad


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 15, 2007)

i cant make a call... i dial the number 001 xxx xxxx in canada, but after all that it disconnects... doesnt even ring


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I made a new skin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice you gave me ideas, ill email the creator about it and making custom skins, see if he cant add a section onto his site for it, if not ill gladly host one.


----------



## Fulcaire (Sep 15, 2007)

So.. what should I use for SIP for this?

I tried VoipBuster.. and it only lasted 10 minutes then it doesn't let me use it anymore for free. ( imade a new acct and it still doesn't let me)

is there a full free one or something


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 15, 2007)

Dedicate post for SvSIP skins :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=60583


----------



## jester.hussler (Sep 15, 2007)

I will donate to this developer!


----------



## samuelv (Sep 15, 2007)

New version with new functionnalities :
- SplashSreen. 
- Sound when key pressed
- Possibilty to hangup when you receive a call. 
- Screensaver after inactivity or lid closure, audio continues to work. 
- Disable wifi at end (after press 'A')


----------



## CYatta (Sep 15, 2007)

I've had trouble with this thing since the first version, but I think I've finally pin-pointed a solid problem, since the newer versions have easy configs and I'm sure I did all that right.

In the newest version, when it's booting up, it errors at the splash screen and stops loading, saying CODEcall.c Error: invalid SIP URL '' in contact argument
I noticed that it didn't write in the 4th digit for the DS's IP (which should be 10). Is there any reason why this would happen? I have it setup for static IP since thats how our lan is, so I might try DHCP. But I thought before I went through the trouble, I'd see if anyone else is using static IP, or has had this error.


----------



## yooeee (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> So.. what should I use for SIP for this?
> 
> I tried VoipBuster.. and it only lasted 10 minutes then it doesn't let me use it anymore for free. ( imade a new acct and it still doesn't let me)
> 
> is there a full free one or something




yeah i just hit the 10 minute limit i guess... so maybe we should make a SIP thread?


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So.. what should I use for SIP for this?
> ...


Most of them only let you call in the uk >_< either that or they disconnect.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 16, 2007)

wait, how do i get this to work.. USA..


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone gunna make an icon for this?


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

has anyone tried this using skype??


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(azn_225 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> has anyone tried this using skype??


no one knows the skype connection info and i dont believe skype uses sip.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

do i use port 5060??


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> New version with new functionnalities :
> - SplashSreen.
> - Sound when key pressed
> - Possibilty to hangup when you receive a call.
> ...



Awesome I will try it !


----------



## yooeee (Sep 16, 2007)

is the sound only a click?  can you change it to a tone or something


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> is the sound only a click? can you change it to a tone or something


It's only a click... and you can't change right now...


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 16, 2007)

damn i thought sipnumber.net would work but it didnt......


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 16, 2007)

Might as well throw my skin in here...







Modeled after the iPhone, created by [y]ours [t]ruly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember, you can submit your own SvSIP skins *HERE*!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 16, 2007)

SvSIP works great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to find an SIP provider with free charges or attractive trial offers

EDIT: Nice skin Martin, I'm gonna check it out


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 16, 2007)

with CycloDS Evolution  ( and flashme'd)

the rom begins to load ( i get the top splash screen) but the bottom stays black ( and the green light flashes)...  what am i doing wrong?

this is my config file... ( PLEASE tell me its a simple mistake on my end)

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set the URL of local ID (used in From header) (e.g.: sip:[email protected])
--id sip:sip.Voipbuster.com

# Set the URL of registrar server (e.g.: sip:example.com)
--registrar sip:sip.Voipbuster.com


--domain sip.Voipbuster.com

# Set realm (note: wildcard is now accepted) (e.g.: example.com)
--realm sip.Voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username ****
# Set authentication password
--password *****
# Mandatory (for the moment) override the Contact information
# (e.g.: )
--contact 


# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800


----------



## samuelv (Sep 16, 2007)

Download the last version on the original site ;-)

libw11.free.fr


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Download the last version on the original site ;-)
> 
> libw11.free.fr




I'm using version 20070915   and i chose the third release oringally because i assumed it was the most recent... but if he replaced it with another one since last night....


----------



## d3x (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually, I think there's something wrong with this new version. Previously things worked, but now I get the following error:

call.c Error: invalid SIP URL '' in contact argument

It totally gets my local IP wrong, and the DS IP. Has assumptions been made that the IP will be this and that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The latest progress seems to be steps back for me


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

with the 3rd release it still doesnt work for me


----------



## bobrules (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(d3x @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Actually, I think there's something wrong with this new version. Previously things worked, but now I get the following error:
> 
> call.c Error: invalid SIP URL '' in contact argument
> 
> ...




It works for me. The newer versions have a different config.txt, I think that's why it's not working for you.


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(d3x @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Actually, I think there's something wrong with this new version. Previously things worked, but now I get the following error:
> 
> call.c Error: invalid SIP URL '' in contact argument
> 
> ...



I got this error too the first time I tried it. Edit your config file and remove the '--contact' line. Worked fine for me after that with 4 values (domain, username, password, and reg-timeout).


----------



## samuelv (Sep 16, 2007)

I posted a new version at libw11.free.fr.
This version adds this functionalities:

- Correct bug with IP address including 10 or 100 (e.g. 192.168.0.10)
- Volume control of micro in config file.
- Switch off wifi and reboot the DS a the end.


----------



## Kenney (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't seem to make it work, always says argument --id is wrong...

My config:


```
# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username ********

# Set authentication password
--password ********

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--micro-vol 3.0
```


----------



## superrob (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice change with mic volume


----------



## nBrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Kenney, use sip.voipbuster.com for voipbuster accounts, you will see that it will work after that


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 16, 2007)

Latest version works great for me so far, I managed to call my cell phone and a few others, the sound is kinda crappy, definitely need headphones and there is some latency but that is liveable with a free product. 

keep up the good work. 


i tried the program with both voipbuster and sipphone(gizmo) and they both worked just fine. I did try to call my gizmo number and the application said it was connecting to the incoming but it never did.


----------



## d3x (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> I posted a new version at libw11.free.fr.
> This version adds this functionalities:
> 
> Â Â - Correct bug with IP address including 10 or 100 (e.g. 192.168.0.10)
> ...



Excellent, my troubles were gone with that. And now it even works with sipphone.com which it seemed to have trouble with. Just use proxy01.sipphone.com as domain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks mate, keep up the great work :]


----------



## Baztuk (Sep 17, 2007)

Alot of people are asking the code for canada. 
its the same as the us. 
001 (area code) (xxx) (xxxx)
(Mine is 001250845xxxx)

Couple of my own questions:

Whats the best mic volume? Or wats the max that works in the config file?

What is the true amount of time aloud by voipbuster. Cause in my readme that i got when i downloaded it says only 1 min. lol. Some people have said 10 and some 1 hour. Whats the true amount?

Does it work with official mic attachment?


----------



## thepete (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of a n00b questions here:

What about router security settings?  Is this where you have to open port 5060?  I can get the app running (after DLing the latest OS for my SuperCard One) but when I go to make the call it eventually just disconnects.  I've tried both sipphone.com and the link rhyguy suggested (https://secure.dns-hosting.info/quickRegister.phtml) and got nowhere.  I tried opening the 5060 port, but I'm afraid I haven't been able to find instructions on how to do it.  I think I've "forwarded" the ports 5060-5070, but is that the same thing as opening them?  Then my ancient Linksys router needs an application name (entered: svsip) and an IP address--should this be the IP of the DS or a different address?  Or am I just completely wrong.

Sorry for all of the questions. Hopefully it's just something simple on my end that I haven't learned yet.

I guess I'm also a little puzzled as to how this thing knows to connect to my network and not someone else's.  Or does it just look for an unencrypted network?  OK, enough idiot questions from me... thanks!

Another question I just thought of (sorry) is has anyone gotten this to work with Gizmo Project?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Baztuk @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Alot of people are asking the code for canada.
> its the same as the us.
> 001 (area code) (xxx) (xxxx)
> (Mine is 001250845xxxx)
> ...


3 works fine

I've used a minute so far and it's still working

Hard to tell, this is the first homebrew app to actually show good use for it, so if the ds handles data sent by the headset differently from the built in mic (IE different bitrates of sound) odds are it won't work with the headset until someone makes it.  If the headset works with older games that use the mic like mario kart and TH:SK8land then it should work for this homebrew.  I am by no means an expert on this kind of thing so don't take my word for it


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 17, 2007)

ok, i put in the new version and the new config setup.. but i never get anywhere.. i get a splash screen up top and a black screen on bottom....

my ds is flashme'd..   

im using A cyclods evo

i have the .nds in both the root and in the folder.. neither work


aarrgh

(if i was at least getting error codes, i'd be less frustrated)


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nolanvoid @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> ok, i put in the new version and the new config setup.. but i never get anywhere.. i get a splash screen up top and a black screen on bottom....
> 
> my ds is flashme'd..Â
> 
> ...




did you use the dldi program that was mentioned in the first few posts?


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 17, 2007)

cyclods auto patches dldi...

but if it's needed even considering that...

and would I get a top splash screen if dldi was not patched?

tried a generic dldi.  about to try the evo's specific dldi...

ok tried the cyclo's dldi patch with chism's patcher   no go   same as before  top splash  black bottom screen

also i tried the 916 version   still nothin


----------



## mdsanta (Sep 17, 2007)

i guess next step would be to make sure your wireless is connecting properly, have you ran mario kart and tested your wifi?


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mdsanta @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> i guess next step would be to make sure your wireless is connecting properly, have you ran mario kart and tested your wifi?




I want to say yes, because it did last time I tried, but I'll do it agai now for the sake of troubleshooting


ok i tried the wfc connection.  I have it connected... ( the wifi service)  but the app still wont load

but the app shouldnt even check for a connection untill i try to connect... it just wont finish booting ( as far as I can tell)


----------



## samuelv (Sep 17, 2007)

For micro volume option :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just keep it in the sane range, say 0.1 to 10.0, and it should be
> alright. Of course with more amplification, the audio may get
> saturated (i.e. breaking up because the PCM value exceeds 16bit PCM
> range).


----------



## kenohki2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to add to the list of confirmed users.
I have a R4 v 1.11 using svsip 20070916.
The AP I connect to is using WRT54GL with DD-WRT using WEP.

All the svsip files reside in the svsip folder on root (/svsip).
No patch or dldi applied to the nds file.
I am using gizmo project for sip (sipphone.com).

Config File:

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain proxy01.sipphone.com

# Set authentication username
--username XXXXX

# Set authentication password
--password XXXXX

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--micro-vol 3.0

I was able to call out with out any issues. I was also able to call into it using grandcentral with gizmo project,
but it will not work without DTMF tones (touch tone).

One thing I did discover is that the homebrew apps do not like it when you hid your ssid for your AP.

Other than those few things everything has been fine.

Thanks.


----------



## zone97 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, I dont get it I can not get this program to load on my R4... Here is what was tested.

R4 Kernel 1.11
Latest SvSip 20070619

Edited Config file for VoipBuster and my account.
setup and tested wifi with mario cart.

when the program loads, it get an upper splashscreen that has SvSIP on it..
lower screen is blank and green LED flashing.. This is all I have ever been able to get it to do?
Is there something Im not going right?

Update, just like kenohki2 Im am also useing a wrt-dd router, tried with and without wep.


----------



## khan (Sep 17, 2007)

Click here to download icon which you can add using RomeR to svsip.nds.

icon gif is already optimized with settings required for it to be added by RomeR.

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## zone97 (Sep 17, 2007)

INTERESTING FIND!!!!!

I have 2 DS's a pink one (wifes) and black one... Both virgin ds's (never been flashed) I have an R4 both DS are set with the same wifi settings.

Auto IP, Web and manually set DNS entries. 

SVSIP works on the black DS not the pink? how could this be? and by not working I mean you get the spash screen and nothing else?

Updated: Both DS's seem to have the same firmware. 
v5: two magenta screens, so I dont think that is it.


----------



## teapea (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm also not able to get this working. 

DS Lite - M3 Simply (v1.02) - SanDisk Ultra II 1GB card 

Tried several versions of SvSIP, tried patching and non-patching, tried different folder structures (as well as throwing them all in the root) and all I ever get is either:

No Patching: Splash screen and black bottom screen with error with libFat - to be expected
With Patching: Splash screen and just a black bottom screen... nothing else happens. 

All my WiFi is correct, and I use the cmd line dldi patcher - which works for every other thing I've tried. 

Any ideas as to what to try next?


----------



## Excession (Sep 17, 2007)

Why does SvSIP not attempt to authenticate upon registration? 

I see SvSIP attempt registration without authentication, then move straight on to issuing the INVITE.
Which, sadly, fails as well. Because there is no authentication.


----------



## Excession (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, I should have looked at the SvSIP log. *facepalm*
I was reading the log from the SIP server side.

-Ex


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Click here to download icon which you can add using RomeR to svsip.nds.
> 
> icon gif is already optimized with settings required for it to be added by RomeR.
> 
> Hope you guys like it.


Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks mate


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm glad that it seems im not losing my mind here...  and that others have to share my frustration ( sorry guys, but at least im not alone)


----------



## Duke_Jay (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay it works, it  took me some time to figure it out but now i have a great time calling MC Donalds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks alot!


----------



## thepete (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, here's a new wrinkle.  I worked out what I was doing wrong with my config--I had sipphone.com instead of proxy01.sipphone.com.  However, I still haven't made a successful call yet.  I dial my cell phone number and it says the call is connected and "confirmed" but then I can't hear anything and my cell phone doesn't ring, either.  I checked my cell phone signal strength and it's at 2 bars--not great, but good enough to get a ring and even if it wasn't wouldn't my SVSIP call go to my voicemail?  I also know that I have fifty cents of credit left on my GizmoProject account, so that can't be it either.

Any ideas?

OH and I've also noticed a bit of a lag time hanging up--in the example above, I give up after 45 seconds, or so, and hit the red phone button to hang up and nothing happens for a good 15 seconds or so.  Not a huge deal, just thought I'd mention it.

Any advice would be helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 18, 2007)

oh, and btw, my SSID is not being broadcast, and wep is disabled on my network   still no go

however  i got an error message with dsorganize...

it said init fat...  then this rom cannot be loaded..


----------



## Tsuchy (Sep 18, 2007)

This is really weird i tried calling my friend who lives in South Australia from like Cali
so like i dialed 0061-041-638-2535
is basically sorta like the number she gave me its a fake one but anyways it keeps d/cing me is that right way to call there


----------



## Excession (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Tsuchy @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> i dialed 0061-041-638-2535
> 
> 
> Try using 0061-4-1638-2535 instead. The Australian Telcos format mobile numbers in a funny way compared to landlines.
> ...



Lots of homebrew will not work if your (E)SSID isn't set to broadcast. Switch it back on


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone wanna help me find connection info for icall.com?


----------



## radzuky (Sep 19, 2007)

WEll mine is working just fine with voipstunt and voipbuster... BUT!! did anyone got it working with sipphone? id like to know....


----------



## radzuky (Sep 19, 2007)

i keep getting bad domain name


----------



## snakeslash (Sep 19, 2007)

WTF is the problem? Its like no matter what version I run,,, it just hangs with a black screen..... the newest version hangs with a SvSIP logo... but thats it....


----------



## DN_Kira (Sep 19, 2007)

It works for me, but I have a few questions. I called my phone, and it said unknown number, Why ??? and Is VoIPBuster really free ?? I dont want to get charged A LOT just for this.

Thank You!!!


----------



## zone97 (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> anyone wanna help me find connection info for icall.com?



I calls sip connection is for commerical use, its not free, I tried that one as well.


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone wanna help me find connection info for icall.com?
> ...


no it's free to call rom ur pc but they refuse to release the credentials to connect.


----------



## snakeslash (Sep 19, 2007)

All I am getting is black screens. Does anyone know why?


----------



## samuelv (Sep 20, 2007)

I posted a new version with this functionalities libw11.free.fr:
- New interface of numpad. 
- Managing of DTMF for IVR. 
- Should be correct problem in authentication step with some provider (e.g. BroadWorks)


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> I post a new version with this functionalities libw11.free.fr:
> - New interface of numpad.
> - Managing of DTMF for IVR.
> - Should be correct problem in authentication step with some provider (e.g. BroadWorks)


Thanks for all of the updates man, they're greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## snakeslash (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> I posted a new version with this functionalities libw11.free.fr:
> - New interface of numpad.
> - Managing of DTMF for IVR.
> - Should be correct problem in authentication step with some provider (e.g. BroadWorks)




Do you know why this app does not work for some people? I keep getting black screens.


----------



## mafelo7 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Samuel, thank you for your work and excellent application !
As you know I'm one of the users having same problem than zone7 , with 2 NDS Lite, one working and the other with the arm9_wifi error when connecting. Both working with games, connecting with each other, but one of them cannot connect ussing svsip. Not able to find the diffrence !
I just tested your version from today and doesn't work to me: I get a black screen in both NDS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TX


----------



## nolanvoid (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [Do you know why this app does not work for some people? I keep getting black screens.




it seems that having your SSID broadcast disabled keeps homebrew apps from working.  but as for 2 ds's... are both of them using the same connection? its entirely possible for them to be using different networks


----------



## mafelo7 (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you nolanvoid, but I have both in my table with a single router. I guess you mean SSID bradcast in the router, which is already done and allowing black NDSLite to work. I transferred the wifi configuration from the black to the white NDS. Both works ok with Nintengo games, but only white one has problems with svsip. I downloaded Diagnose (http://www.nintendo-users.bolhost.com/portal/diagnose-df28.html) and confirmed that the white NDS doesn't pass the wifi test "Connecting to AP Failed". Perhaps is something simple, and the difference is there but I tried all what I was able to imagine. Obviously, there is something inside some NDSs that produce this behavious, to me and many others I saw in several forums. Would be good if we solve it (I have one working, so really no needed for myself). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks and regards


----------



## [Alpha]-0mega- (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a problem too.
I can't seem to login with my username (which uses brackets [ ] and dashes - )

It gives me an ''invalid sip bladiebla'' error.


----------



## kenohki2 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Once again thank you Samuel for this program. it is a great piece of code.

I pulled down the new ver, 20070920, today because it listed DTMF as an update. So how do I get that to work. I use gizmo project (sipphone.com) for my sip provider. They require that I press 1 to answer incoming calls.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## samuelv (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

For DTMF, when the connection is established, you can press 0-9,* and # then the DTMF tones is generated on your line. I deactivated the tone in speaker.

If I understand your post, you must must press 1 to answer incoming call. But for the moment SvSIP answer automatically when an incoming call.


----------



## 94dan (Sep 22, 2007)

I got it to work, I can hear the other end, but I can't talk through the microphone. Nothing is heard on the other end. 

Is there something in the Config.txt I should edit?


----------



## nickel_work (Sep 30, 2007)

I am still having some problems that other people were experiencing with frozen splash screens and disconnecting calls.        Sometimes the program will load and other times it won't.  The splash screen will freeze on the top screen and the bottom screen will be black.

When I do get the program to load I try to place a call and it disconnects after a few seconds.

I have checked that I can connect to my wireless connection, the config file and the different number combinations that have been suggested for dialing.

I also tried using a static IP address.

I am using voipbuster and have checked the account is working.

Any other options that I have overlooked?

A


----------



## ackers (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes it loads sometimes it freezes. 

Always start with 00.

Here's a number that works: dial 0017026489011 (pizza hut in las vegas lol)

I use voipbuster.


----------



## MacGnG (Oct 1, 2007)

this works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kidna awkward using it to talk but it does work


----------



## nickel_work (Oct 2, 2007)

Still no luck.  Although it loads every time now without freezing.

I tried the web browser in DS Organizer and it worked fine.  I checked my voipbuster account it is fine.

This is my config file:

# This is a comment in the config file.

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username ######
# Set authentication password
--password #######

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--micro-vol 3.0

I tried checking the log file but it is empty.  The only thing I can think of now is it reinstall.





QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Sometimes it loads sometimes it freezes.
> 
> Always start with 00.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattress (Oct 10, 2007)

I found this thread on Digg a while back while at work.  I wanted to try out SvSIP on my DS when I got home but forgot about it until now.

It took all of maybe 5 minutes to get it up and running!  (The majority of that was finding my MiniSD adapter to plug into my laptop, and downloading the voipbuster.com software lol..)

This thing is really cool.  Only nag I have is the delay..  There's about a 2-3 second delay between when you speak and the other person hears it, and vice versa.




Also, a huge problem I found.  Ealier in this thread, it was mentioned that voipbuster.com offers  like 60 or 90 minutes or something of trial time.  I signed up for an account, and my confirmation email tells me every conversation is limited to 1 minute.

eek..

so I tried voipcheap.com -- they say their trial time refills every 7 days.  that sounds cool!  Got the confirmation email, and it's the same..  1 minute per phone call..

eek..


also, earlier in this thread I read something about SIP being opensource or free or something.. would it be possible for us to run a SIP server on one of our personal computers and open up the port to the internet... so we could access it from any hotspot?


----------



## azotyp (Oct 13, 2007)

Guys guys guys all you need for free voip calling is two persons having Pokemon Pearl/Diamond and internet connection (that game have voip communication build in). No need to thank me, thank polish ds users for discovering that .


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> Guys guys guys all you need for free voip calling is two persons having Pokemon Pearl/Diamond and internet connection (that game have voip communication build in). No need to thank me, thank polish ds users for discovering that .


... And you think we didn't know that?


----------



## yooeee (Oct 13, 2007)

people know that already.  the thing they want is to be able to call real phones...ya late


----------



## samuelv (Oct 15, 2007)

I post new SvSIP version:
- The wifi configuration is possible without commercial game.
- Improve wifi management. 
- DS rings when call is received. Using of key [A] to call or to answer, * to hang up.

You will find on this site :
svsip.free.fr
and more particularly in this section*


----------



## azn_225 (Oct 15, 2007)

yes!! instructions


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 15, 2007)

The new website is very nice, keep on good work samuelv


----------



## azn_225 (Oct 15, 2007)

has anyone tried voipcheap?? is it free for canada?


----------



## Öhr (Oct 16, 2007)

i can't get it to work... im using voipcheap but it just doesnt work. here my configfile:


```
# This is a comment in the config file.
# Information on http://svsip.free.fr

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain sip.voipcheap.com

# Set authentication username
--username OMFG

# Set authentication password
--password LOLZW00T!!!

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--mic-level 3.0

# Optional speaker volume (default 1.0)
#--speaker-level 1.0


# Optional for expert: set realm
#--realm
#optional: Âlog to filename
#--log-file directory/filename
# optional: set log max level to N (0(none) to 6(trace))
#--log-level
```

after it connects to my ap, it takes some seconds(around 10) to show up the numberpad... and whenever i make a call, its frozen for 20secs and then prints "DISCONNCTED"

if i use the ip of sip.voipcheap.com, it gets much faster to the numberpad, but when i make a call, it just shows calling, though it doesnt ring. i live in germany so i use: 0049XXXXXXX
tried without the 00 as well, but doesnt change a bit! does someone have a solution?


P.S. ports are open, firewall is off!
i also tried freecall....


----------



## pasc (Oct 16, 2007)

Öhr, I guess it's like that because we're the only poor guys in here to live in Germany.

I get nearly the same results as you...

I use Voipbuster

I call our home number (just for fun). After that, it crackles sometimes (shall that be the signal it should give out when it tries to get a connection ? Man... On a real phone this sounds WAY better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and then after like 3 times it stops

So I just need to dial 0049[your own number]             and that should do it ?


----------



## FistOfNoRemorse (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't believe I just wasted 4 hours on trying to get this to work!  I have a headache and my eyes hurt now from spending these 4 hours staring at the computer and my DS.  AAAAHHHHHH!
It seems I have everything set up correctly with the config and everything.  It loads up and lets me dial a phone number but every time, about 5-10 seconds after dialing the number, it says error making call.  
I have a DS lite, a linksys router, and I set up an account with voipbuster.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FistOfNoRemorse @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I can't believe I just wasted 4 hours on trying to get this to work!Â I have a headache and my eyes hurt now from spending these 4 hours staring at the computer and my DS.Â AAAAHHHHHH!
> It seems I have everything set up correctly with the config and everything.Â It loads up and lets me dial a phone number but every time, about 5-10 seconds after dialing the number, it says error making call.Â
> *I have a DS lite, a linksys router, and I set up an account with voipbuster.*


I have everything you do, used the video below as a walkthrough and it all works perfectly...








*EDIT:* BTW, is the error message an automated(prerecorded) message? I've gotten two automated messages at two different points. First, whenever I didn't enter the prenumbers for the Country and Area Code the right way, and secondly, when I was out of free minutes to use.


----------



## kenohki2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I grabbed the latest rev and it works ok on dialing out. however when I receive a call I can answer but my sip provider requires I press 1 to enter the conversation. when I press 1 i get an error on the top screen:

assertion "call_id>=0 && call_id


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 17, 2007)

After realizing my ISP provides SIP for free, I thought I'd give it a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I boot it up, I get to the Connecting to AP... Then it say's connected and just turns to black screens?


EDIT: I've done it, I had one to many directories deep.  (root/SvSIP/SvSIP)


----------



## mooyah (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Öhr @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> i can't get it to work... im using voipcheap but it just doesnt work. here my configfile:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm having the same problem with a few different sip services. The wi-fi config connects to my router and the DNS test checks out. After entering a number to call the state changes to CALLING, stays silent then says DISCONNCTD.


----------



## springah (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah, ive been testing some of these SIP services, they dont work well at all..


----------



## FistOfNoRemorse (Oct 17, 2007)

[M]artin, I already used that video tutorial.  It was one of the last things I tried last night.  I deleted everything I had and started all over with that video step by step and it still didn't work.  Everything loads up on my DS screen but it always says "error making call".

-Jon


----------



## FistOfNoRemorse (Oct 18, 2007)

And when I turn it on the 2 screens are black for around 20-30 seconds then at the top it says "arm9_wifi.c can not connect"
I have no idea why it's not working.
It lets me dial a number but then it always says "error making call" after a few seconds. 

-Jon


----------



## samuelv (Oct 22, 2007)

If you  obtain Disconnected after calling, could you define in config.txt
the parameters:
--log-file svsip/log.txt
--log-level 5

Use SvSIP, and quit with reboot (start+select)
Send me or look the log file, to try to know why it doesn't work.


----------



## euqiddis (Oct 22, 2007)

Samuelv, im using version 6 but it doesnt work for me, when it load its up its gets stuck on the associated connection bit, the wifi light is blinking, but it does not pick the the wifi signal, i have tested and connected to the wifi signal with the wifi.nds that is in the new version but svsip doesnt connnect. 

any ideas?


----------



## samuelv (Oct 22, 2007)

If you use wifi-config.nds and dns test works, don't forget to save configuration.
svsip should be work, because it use the same code that wifi-config.


----------



## jiaxuan (Oct 23, 2007)

samuelv,

I would like to recommend:
1. add wifi antenna icon to show wifi, dns & sip status: signal strenth and connected or not, name resolved or not, sip server logged in or not. Display last problem on the icon.
2. during current situation, many people still have problem to use it and program may have some bugs, it is better to display more status information, simular with those written to log file,  on screens, until the first fatal problem happens, so that people can easiler know what have successed and what failed when some problems happen.  (people can write to log file and check it, but it is inconvenient)
3. better to have tone sounds to confirm the #s have been dialed.
4. skip dial 00 in beginning. seems every one need to do it every time, why don't save people's time.
5. IN FUTURE, add phone book feature and better to be able to import address book in a specific format or use a configure file as address book.

Myself still have problem to use Ver 6. It displayed that wifi is connected (work with static IP address, not dhcp), and dial pad image came out. But after I dial any #s, it displayed 'Disconnected' without more information. I'm using D-Link ID-624 router and having exactly same problem report at http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=534140

------------------------------
The wifi-config.nds included in this release successfully discovered & connected to my D-link DI-524 router!
But... when it does the DNS Test, (querying www.google.com) it just says:

"Querying, please wait..."

"Last DNS Response :"
" NULL response"
------------------------------

and in the log file:
00:15:23.000  sip_resolve.c DNS resolver not available, target 'sip.VoipStunt.com:0' type=Unspecified will be resolved with gethostbyname()

I have used the same WFC wifi connection got Friend Code before. Quite strange it does not work testing from wifi-config.nds
Per a Japanese site, http://www13.atwiki.jp/wifi_chat/pages/6.html, it may because that the 'wifi lib' does not work with my wifi AP.  Are you using latest wifi lib? If can not be resolved by upgrade, because the problem only happens on DNS, as work around, can we use ip directly instead of domain name of the sip provider?


----------



## samuelv (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Jiaxuan for your answer. I try to fully answer 

1. You are right, but I would like my code is the more simple so I look for the best framework (sdl,gtk,wince with microwindows...). For the moment I didn't decide.

2. In the previous version, there were log in the console, but several people have complained, so I suppressed log but perhaps I should be keep certain log. It's very difficult to satisfy everybody.

3. there is a sound/bip when you press a key. If I add sound like dtmf, somebody don't love it. I should be add an option to de/activate.

4. You must dial 00 because it's international call. In France I don't dial 00.

5. Yes of course, and select the music when you receive a call. Listen to music (wav,mp3,ogg...)

6. wifi, I don't know why the dns resolution doesn't work in the new version and wifi-config. It appears to be more than three trials. I use the last version of dswifi.
In SvSip config.txt, you can replace domain name by ip address.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 23, 2007)

where is this magical phone??!!


----------



## jiaxuan (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for your greate work and quick response!

6. it works with ip address in config file! for voipstunt.

2. maybe just display the messages only when any fatal error happens and just until the first fatal error. people who are using it properly will not want to see many messages.

3. I couldn' t hear the bip because I set the volume too small. Yes, it is difficult to satisfy everyone. Just I like the tones personally.

4. understand

5. the phone book in a config file may be a little easier to implemented and can many people convenient.


----------



## tyrant78 (Nov 4, 2007)

ok got this working can call and it connects fine, but noone can hear me, there is times that i can be faintly heard but mostly not,
i have tried everything in the config file as far as changing mic level.

i see other posts about this but no answers does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## deejay40 (Nov 4, 2007)

SamuelV,

When SvSIP boots, it appears to establish a connection. 
When I dial, I get STATUS: DIALING...
Then I immediately get STATUS: DISCONNECTD
Log file is too long to post here, but I can email to you for review if it helps...
My SIP account seems operational. I can log in/out, & have SIP alias.
Any ideas? Thanks for a great program.

Deejay40



-Using Version 6 (SvSIP.20071015)
-Supercard DS One, 1gb Kingston
-SvSIP.nds, config.txt, numpad.png all in /SvSIP/ folder in root
-Wifi-config.nds test successful
-wifi connection test successful thru both moonshell & DSogranize browser
-SIP provider "iptel.org"
-Enabled "--log-file svsip/log.txt"
-USA Dialing format used 001XXXXXXXXXX (00 + Country Code 1 + 3 digit Area Code + 7 digit number)
-config.txt (see below)

---config.txt BEGIN---

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain iptel.org

# Set authentication username
--username joeuser

# Set authentication password
--password alpha.numeric

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--mic-level 3.0

# Optional speaker volume (default 1.0)
--speaker-level 1.0

# Optional for expert: set realm
#--realm

#optional:  log to filename
--log-file svsip/log.txt

# optional: set log max level to N (0(none) to 6(trace))
--log-level 5

-----config.txt END -----


----------



## samuelv (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(deejay40 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> SamuelV,
> 
> When SvSIP boots, it appears to establish a connection.
> When I dial, I get STATUS: DIALING...
> ...


Could you replace in config file the domain (iptel.org) by its ip address ?
If it doesn't work, could you read the log file to localize an error message ?

Samuel


----------



## Oshinagaki (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(samuelv @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Could you replace in config file the domain (iptel.org) by its ip address ?
> If it doesn't work, could you read the log file to localize an error message ?
> 
> Samuel



i replaced the domain name with its ip adress abd is still dont work...where can i find the log?


----------



## OSW (Nov 17, 2007)

any aussies who got it working able to provide a sample config file?

and how do i dial numbers - does it go 

00c ountrycode areacode number  ?  

I'm also getting "CALLING" then after 20 seconds "DISCONNECTD"

btw company is "mynetphone.com.au" 

anyone had success with this provider?


----------



## Oshinagaki (Nov 20, 2007)

great now i cant even CONNECT it just gets hung at assoceating authenticating and then doesnt connect wich is strange cuz it worked 5 min ago


----------



## Oshinagaki (Nov 25, 2007)

GAARGGG after hours of fiddleing i managed to get it up and tried calling and it disconnected and FROZE so now i 
cant show the log file!!1!!11!1!1!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol i figured out why it froze...it froze BECAUSE i pressed start+select so i really cant get the log file...cmon samuel any help?


----------



## Oshinagaki (Nov 27, 2007)

Garrggg...


----------



## samuelv (Nov 27, 2007)

To product log file, you must define this options in config.txt file:


```
--log-file svsip/log.txt
# optional: set log max level to N (0(none) to 6(trace))
--log-level 4
```

You should be use the last version of svsip : 20071126


----------



## abkpw21 (Nov 27, 2007)

i have used the most recent release and tried every sip provider in your instructions and they all work to the point where i can dial out and the first time i try to call either my house phone or cell phone it will work and ring but i cant hear anything from my ds when the call is answered and the other person cant hear me. after about 10 seconds ds says DISCONNECTD. then if i try to call again the call with not go through, its strange and appreciate any responses... thanks


----------



## 94dan (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, I used svsip 2 versions ago. I had some FAQ from somewhere... I think here. 

Anyway, now I'm using linux (Ubuntu). Does anyone know any Linux programs to use, and... Everything else? I forgot how to set it up.

Well, for everything else, could someone tell me which page/pages it's all on?


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 1, 2007)

Right, so I'm using the latest version (version 7) and whenever I start it up, it hangs after displaying the top splash screen.

Here is my config file:

# This is a comment in the config file.
# Information on http://svsip.free.fr

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username (My username)

# Set authentication password
--password (My password)

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--mic-level 3.0

# Optional speaker volume (default 1.0)
#--speaker-level 1.0


# Optional for expert: set realm
#--realm
#optional:  log to filename
#--log-file directory/filename
# optional: set log max level to N (0(none) to 6(trace))
#--log-level

# Enable ICE (default:no)
#--use-ice

# Add the specified nameserver to enable SRV resolution
# This option can be specified multiple times.
#--nameserver XXXXXXXX

I'm also using a DSLinker with auto-DLDI patching turned on. Any ideas on why this isn't working for me?


----------



## silentkil (Dec 2, 2007)

i cant get it working ... i have an R4 card and a ds lite
i tried using both rev 6 and 7 none are working ... my config file is fine i have my the domain as sip.voipbuster.com and i put in my username and pw.  my router is wep protected and in my router settings i have opened port 5060 and have given the ds a static ip address. i have svsip.nds in the root of the memory stick and i have the folder svsip on the mem stick.  Now when i run svsip (rev 6) i got the picture on the top screen that says SvSIP SamuelIV | 2007.10.15 and on the bottom screen it says Connecting to AP

Connecting to Access Point...
ASSOCSTATUS_SEARCHING 
and it never gets past this point. I've left it there for about 15 minutes... no change.

Now when i run rev 7 the top screen is the same (besides the date) and the bottom screen is just blank... a blank black screen and nothing ever comes up.  Can someone please tell me what im doing wrong?  I have the wifi thing setup from Mario Cart 64 and it worked fine and the wifi file in the svsip folder says the SSID and the wep password in it.  Thanks for you help in advance..


----------



## samuelv (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now when i run rev 7 the top screen is the same (besides the date) and the bottom screen is just blank... a blank black screen and nothing ever comes up.
> If you want to see the console, you must press  when SvSIP boots.
> 
> 
> ...



If DNS test gives ip address, then wifi connection works, If not you can configure wifi with "Search for an AP" or "Manual Configure", don't forget to save after DNS test.

The SSID must be broadcasted and not hidden

Samuel


----------



## 94dan (Dec 3, 2007)

Whenever I DNS test with wifi-config.nds, it ALWAYS fails, but the connection works in every WiFi game. I'm confused about that.


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 6, 2007)

My DS cuts out after exactly thirty seconds every time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Calling to +61 Australia, it works perfect using the VOIPBuster client. Thoughts? My config is default with VoIPbuster's settings for the domain parameter.


----------



## samuelv (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the value of register parameter ? Is it the same of VOIPBuster Client ?

Could you activate log file ? You must add this parameters in config.txt

```
--log-level 5
--log-file svsip/log.txt
```

Could you analyze log file or send it to me ?


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 9, 2007)

What should the register parameter be? My config file as follows, the log was blank...


```
# This is a comment in the config file.
# Information on http://svsip.free.fr

# Set domain sip provider (example: freephonie.net)
--domain sip.voipbuster.com

# Set authentication username
--username dylant1

# Set authentication password
--password *edited out, woops!*

# Optional registration interval (default 55) (for freephonie set 1800)
--reg-timeout 1800

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--mic-level 3.0

# Optional speaker volume (default 1.0)
#--speaker-level 1.0


# Optional for expert: set realm
#--realm
#optional: Âlog to filename
#--log-file directory/filename
# optional: set log max level to N (0(none) to 6(trace))
#--log-level

# Enable ICE (default:no)
#--use-ice

# Add the specified nameserver to enable SRV resolution
# This option can be specified multiple times.
#--nameserver XXXXXXXX
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
--log-level 5
--log-file svsip/log.txt
```


----------



## Kissker (Dec 24, 2007)

Using the latest version I can get on, make a call.. however the sound quality on the phone I call is bad...  I can't make anything out.

Ive tested on a land line and a cell phone, and Iam in the US, I used voipbuster.

I plan to use some other SIP services.. maybe they will clear things up for it, the sound on the DS comes in pretty clear, almost perfect, just the sound from the DS to the phone is bad...

perhaps theres a way to fix it? maybe a microphone/headset?  anyone can test this.. it would be great.







**Edit**
Can't seem to find another VoIP to use...  I've messed with the mic and speaker settings but the sound quality isn't any better on the Phone end of the conversation- the DS side is still very clear.


I might scrap working on this and try to find  a way to Text Message a Cell-phone from my DSlite instead.... and recieve texts...


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a problem. I get a error message saying Guru Meditation Error. Can someone tell me the exact exact steps to get this to work? What do I put on the card and what do I not?  What should the config file look like for voipbuster? I think I registered right. I made an account. That's all I have to do to register correct? Also does the main svsip.nds file stay in the same folder? I need EXACT EXACT steps plz^^ That vid doesn't explain everything. 

ps. when i go to wificonfig.nds, it connects perfectly but when I go to ssvip.nds, it shows the orange samuel screen at the top but at the top, it is a red error screen with Guru Meditation Error.


----------



## bangity (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is what i have found after spending 3 days doing research:

Download version 7th on the web and extract it out.

1. copy everything onto the root of the memory card (MicroSD in this case for R4), well, you don't need readme.txt or wifi.nds if you have a commercials game that can setup the wifi. 
Patch your .nds file if the card doesn't have auto patching on. R4 in this case is unnecessary. (version 1.14)
2. edit your config file..

- DO NOT ADD ANYTHING NEW OTHER THAN THE ORIGINAL FORMAT, for sip.voipbuster.com

--domain sip.voipbuster.com
--username yourusername
--password yourpassword
... whatever here i don't remember but that's all you need. You people add the --contact but it isn't necessary that i've found.

3. Now it should works.

-- And if you are using a router, open ports 5060 but i don't know if this is necessary because we don't have the --contact in the config file and we are not having any kind of connection to our local computer ip. So, try this on your own.

========================PROBLEMS=================

1. Stuck at the splash screen and nothing happened
- this is because it is trying to connect to your wifi connection. It will stuck forever until it is connected to the wifi. To fix this, well, i am using Soft AP for Nintendo Wifi Adapter. You have to set the Network Authentication to Open, WEP key to manual, Hide SSID (this is unnecessary, it doesn't matter. I hid mine and it still works)

2. Invalid URL: [email protected](null) (version 6th) will say this but in version 7th, it still say something similar like call.c invalid...
They are the same error actually. To solve this, GO back to the config file and again.. don't add anything else other than the suggested parameters.. Thanks Samuel!!!

3. If you still stuck at the splash screen, try to Unhide SSID, No WEP key, Network Authentication = Open, AGAIN this most important thing, No Firewall (Windows Firewall doesn't block this, if you're using ESET Smart Security - Only solution, uninstall it)


----------



## dohntaut (Jan 8, 2008)

i have been using svsip and it works well.  just one question- does anyone know of a good voip provider that is free or has a good free service.  i have been using voipbuster and its ok but i really get tired of the 10 call limit.


----------



## SoLiD. (Feb 15, 2008)

i did the whole Svsip instructions but i keep getting this error on the top screen of my DS lite

17:17:34.000          arm9_wifi.c cannot connect
17:17:34.000          os_core_nds.c pjlib 0.7.0-trunk for NDS initialized
17:17:34.000          sip_endpoint.c creating endpoint instance...
17:17:34.000                                 pjlib select ( )  I/O Queue created (0x218e1d0)
17:17:32.000          sip_endpoint.c module "mod-msg-pring" registered
17:17:34.000          sip_transport. Transport manager created.
assertion "status ==0" failed: file "g: /samuel/sources/c/pjproject-svn/
pjsip/src/pjsua-lib/pjsua_core.c" , line 588

soo can anyone please help, thx


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 6, 2008)

Ermmm...

I'm an Indonesian, can I use this homebrew too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd own everyone in school with this kind of homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I have Nintendo DS Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , can't register it though.....


----------



## Icegoten (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a great homebrew but the only downside is you would have to buy a SIP account for it to be of any use.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Neat APP. I wonder if it works with my buddies asterisk server. voipbusters works great but I would be happier if I could use the asterisk since there are more features on there and free.


----------



## mighty_falcon (May 26, 2008)

anyone gotten it to work with vbuzzer? if so can you tell me what settings you used? they seem to use port 5090 and i have no idea how to switch it to port 5090 instead of 5060

also anyone else found that the quality of the sound when uspoke from the ds was not too good?


----------



## skitty54 (Jul 21, 2008)

How do I turn the ds into a phone without a memory card? I everything else I need. Can i just send it using my router


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 21, 2008)

skitty54 said:
			
		

> How do I turn the ds into a phone without a memory card? I everything else I need. Can i just send it using my router


You need a memory card / flashcard


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 21, 2008)

It's homebrew. You need a flashcart and a memory card. It's not gonna work without it.


----------



## link459 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bump.

So I rediscovered this homebrew.. for the fourth time now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm having some issues with it...

I'm using voipcheap with it, and it dials and calls and everything, but I can't hear anything? When I talk into the DS, the other person cannot hear me, and I cannot hear them. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## NightbladeEX (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi I'm new but I having Problems with my SvSIP yeah the NumPad and everything works fine and all but when I try Calling it says

State: Calling
(Fraction of a Second)
State: Disconnctd

And yeah I call like this (001*******)

I think I have done everything ok and fine just look at the Picture.






(From Down to Up)

And it is DLDI Patched.

I sometimes feel like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## samuelv (Oct 10, 2008)

Which is your SIP provider ?


----------



## NightbladeEX (Oct 10, 2008)

samuelv said:
			
		

> Which is your SIP provider ?


By that as in do I have a VoipBuster Account then no, but I want a diffrent way though, I tried using others but still get the same problem. And I wish to know what is the "Wifi.Sample.txt" for. I would need your help ^^" badly. Do you have to actually open Port 5060 to use the SvSIP? Opening a Port is Risky.

EDIT:
Yeah I made a VOIPBuster Account and it worked but then it said "You Limit of Calls has Ended Please buy calls"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2:
I have tried every single of the Voip Programs and they all Say I dont have Credit Calls, please buy more. Well that sucks. Glad to helped out Badly.


----------



## NeonLights (Nov 1, 2008)

But, isn't a international phone call way to expensive? Or do you call from the VOIP server, for example. My point is: DO YOU PAY EXTRA FOR THIS?


----------



## haringtonl (Nov 2, 2008)

You don't provide your credit card info or anything, so how can they charge you? I think they give you a few calls, for like a trial. all you have to do is change accounts or something idk.

Can someone help me make this work? I connect and all, but when I get to the keypad, I can't press the numbers or do anything. The only thing I can do is press A and it says "bye bye" on the top screen. After that nothing happens. I've used like 5 different versions and in all of them they get stuck on the keypad with no functioning buttons.


----------



## LucasM (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys
I installed SVSIP on my Edge Card, and configured my WiFi correctly. When I dial out it works perfectly, my home phone rings along, and no connection problems. My issue is there is NO sound and the Mic does not work. the person who I am calling cannot hear what Im saying and I cant hear what they' are saying. Any ideas on why the mic and speakers are not working?

Thanks,


----------



## X3Flame (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys.... 

This app looks great but its not working for me...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've configured everything following this video :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwkTIy18TmA&feature=related

I'm using VOIPBuster and the program is running smoothly but when I dial a number, ( I use 001 in the beginning for Canada ) It says: DISCONNCTD...


Can someone please help?


----------



## Another World (Jan 5, 2009)

as i recall the free voip buster account (which is only for a few trial calls) is limited to the U.S. only. even tho they say its world wide, it didn't work for me. make sure you have your username/password in the config file for the app. you might want to contact their tech support and find out what you get from the free account and/or search their FAQ. i haven't used this app in over a year and i honestly don't remember.

as it is you won't enjoy this app. the calls are poor quality and you sound like your in a robots head deep in the back of a cave. the few people i called couldn't deal with it and hung up on me =P. this would however be great for an emergency situation as long as you can get wifi access.

-another world


----------



## Another World (Jan 5, 2009)

LucasM said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> I installed SVSIP on my Edge Card, and configured my WiFi correctly. When I dial out it works perfectly, my home phone rings along, and no connection problems. My issue is there is NO sound and the Mic does not work. the person who I am calling cannot hear what Im saying and I cant hear what they' are saying. Any ideas on why the mic and speakers are not working?
> 
> Thanks,



check the config file on your msd.

# Optional microphone volume (default 1.0)
--mic-level 5.0

# Optional speaker volume (default 1.0)
--speaker-level 2.0


----------



## clay619 (Jan 10, 2009)

what the street address code for Moreno valley


----------



## Benso39 (Jan 29, 2009)

LucasM, on the latest version you can change the speaker and mic volume.
Download at [url="http://svsip.free.fr/spip.php?rubrique12"]


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 22, 2009)

what is a good one for the uk


----------



## kasumigames369 (Mar 15, 2009)

HOW DO U DO THIS?!!  PLEASE EXLPAIN DETAIL BY DETAIL!


----------



## Crass (Mar 15, 2009)

It's amazing how many newbs think this is free or simple.


*walks away with an open DS held up against his head*

Oh yeah and the chicks fuccin dig it.


----------



## jrsReign (Jun 4, 2009)

Nintendo DS gets VoIP. by Joshua Topolsky, posted Sep 13th 2007 at 11:02PM ... Apparently users are up and running already with the app,


________________
IP PBX


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

its good. youcan hear the other person talking pretty clear but when your talking, the other person will hear you but its just fuzzy. use voipcheap.com. 300mins free per week.


----------



## shatteredempathy (Oct 15, 2009)

I need help. I can make calls, but I have no sound from my phone or my ds. I can't figure out why either. I even edited the config file and such.


----------



## ChuckMcB (Oct 16, 2009)

What provider are you using for SvSIP?


----------

